# Butterscotch mint



## brandy (4/6/16)

Hi guys
Im looking for butterscotch mint any brand
Does anyone can tell me where to buy it?
I had bought from vapour mountain but its their experimental so the taste not too good,
I really miss this taste

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## gman211991 (4/6/16)

You could try @Zodiac I believe he has a toffee mint juice it's available in 30ml and 50ml

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------

